

Ask HN: Do you know any software company not placing developrs in an open space? - smikhanov

Despite all research arguing that open spaces hurt productivity, big software companies still place their engineeres in open spaces. Google does, Facebook does, Twitter does, every startup in London I know of does too.<p>Fog Creek is one well-publicized case thanks to Joel Spolsky. Are there ANY OTHER companies in the world that don&#x27;t place developers in an open space?
======
hjhehi
[http://inin.com](http://inin.com) gave almost every developer an office with
door (and many with window) when I worked there.

------
emilsundberg
Campaign Monitor
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEHC6DkNpRU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEHC6DkNpRU))

------
peacemaker
Yeah, Garmin stuff 2 or 3 developers into an office and believe me, it's much
worse than open space.

------
hkarthik
I believe Amazon uses smaller enclosed team spaces.

